# 2 more MSF's = 3 <3



## sasse142 (Apr 27, 2006)

Got my 3rd MSF today and the 2nd one yesterday.....so far I'm loving Petticoat and Naked You........2 more to go :-/


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 28, 2006)

dont you love them....oh yea and by the way that font is sick whats it from?


----------



## Willa (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_dont you love them....oh yea and by the way that font is sick whats it from?_

 
I was going to ask the same thing!
I LOVE that font!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

the font's called scriptina.. i forgot which site but google it and you can download it for free...


----------



## ShirleyK (May 1, 2006)

It's so lovely, I can't get Petticoat here it's not available anymore...


----------



## Regina (May 1, 2006)

OOh! where did you get your porcelain pink from?


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 1, 2006)

i got my petticoat yesterday. i cant believe how versatile it is! definatel
y perfect for travelling as you can use it for eyes lips and blush!

today i used it on my cheeks, and used the paler pink as a wash over my lid and the darker veining on my inner corners. really pretty natural look. i love it! im rationing it so i dont use it up!


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_i got my petticoat yesterday. i cant believe how versatile it is! definatel
y perfect for travelling as you can use it for eyes lips and blush!

today i used it on my cheeks, and used the paler pink as a wash over my lid and the darker veining on my inner corners. really pretty natural look. i love it! im rationing it so i dont use it up!_

 
these things are huge, it'll take you forever to use it up! I've been using my PP daily since january and the dome is just starting to  disappear.


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_these things are huge, it'll take you forever to use it up! I've been using my PP daily since january and the dome is just starting to  disappear._

 
thats good, im thinking of getting naked you or shimpagne too. maybe for my birthday in a couple of weeks. although for my birthday treat im going to london for a big haul!


----------



## aziza (May 2, 2006)

If I don't get at least one MSF soon...I will die
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 They're beautiful! Where'd you get it?


----------



## deveraux (May 2, 2006)

Did you buy them at your local MAC store? I haven't checked any of the ones that are near me since I've been buying most of my makeup online. I'm so antisocial and never leave my house. *lol* People online seem to charge an arm and a leg for used MSF's so I'm hoping you'll say they can still be found in some stores.

I'd LOVE to get a Stereo Rose.


----------



## sasse142 (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deveraux* 
_Did you buy them at your local MAC store? I haven't checked any of the ones that are near me since I've been buying most of my makeup online. I'm so antisocial and never leave my house. *lol* People online seem to charge an arm and a leg for used MSF's so I'm hoping you'll say they can still be found in some stores.

I'd LOVE to get a Stereo Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought Porclain Pink and Petticoat online for a reasonable price
Naked You I ordered from the MAC store in Marshall Field (Illonois)
Shrimpagne and So Ceylon I'm still waiting for through MACs gone but not forgotten program.....I've been waiting a month for'em


----------



## deveraux (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sasse142* 
_I bought Porclain Pink and Petticoat online for a reasonable price
Naked You I ordered from the MAC store in Marshall Field (Illonois)
Shrimpagne and So Ceylon I'm still waiting for through MACs gone but not forgotten program.....I've been waiting a month for'em_

 
What do you consider a "reasonable price"? I've seen them go as high as $40+! Craziness. I bought Petticoat online last night for $28 shipped so I'm content. *lol* Now all I need to get is the proper brush to apply it. The Mac #187 seems to be the most popular.


----------



## blueglitter (May 5, 2006)

MSF love!!!! should be able to get scriptina at www.dafont.com


----------



## lipglossrockstar (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_thats good, im thinking of getting naked you or shimpagne too. maybe for my birthday in a couple of weeks. although for my birthday treat im going to london for a big haul!_

 

shimpagne is great.  i really like it.  i have that one and porclain pink.  but now i'm confused are MSF still being sold at mac stores or was this just an online ebay type of thing?


----------



## Katgirl625 (May 6, 2006)

you guys are bomb, thanks for the tip-off on the font.  I heart it.

I found three unused MSFs hiding in my magic duffel bag - Petticoat, Naked You, and Shimpagne...lol.  I thought I only had porcelain pink, cuz that's the one that I use mostoften.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglossrockstar* 
_shimpagne is great.  i really like it.  i have that one and porclain pink.  but now i'm confused are MSF still being sold at mac stores or was this just an online ebay type of thing?_

 

MSF are limited edition items and are sold out quickly at the stores/counters and at the MAC website too. MSF's are hot items so that's why they run out fast.


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## mspixieears (May 13, 2006)

ooh they are so pretty! Petticoat was my first, and probably will remain my one true MSF love.

I do want Stereo Rose too, though. Can't wait for the new fall/autumn ones either!


----------

